# Megan Fox ist Mama geworden - Der Kleine kam schon im September



## beachkini (18 Okt. 2012)

​
Ihre Schwangerschaft war wohl die unauffälligste in ganz Hollywood: Megan Fox (26) versteckte ihren Babybauch monatelang. Und auch die Geburt des kleinen Noah Shannon Green hütete sie wie ein Geheimnis, denn der Kleine kam bereits am 27. September zur Welt.

Auf ihrer Facebook-Seite verkündeten Megan und Ehemann Brian Austin Green (39) die Geburt ihres Sohnes: "Wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass wir ein paar friedliche Wochen zu Hause hatten, aber ich möchte dies selbst bekanntgeben, bevor irgendwer anders es tut. Ich habe am 27. September unseren Sohn Noah Shannon zur Welt gebracht. Er ist gesund, glücklich und perfekt."

Die 26-Jährige und ihr Mann können ihr Glück noch immer nicht fassen: "Wir fühlen uns auf ewig geehrt, die Möglichkeit zu haben, uns selbst Eltern dieser wunderschönen Seele nennen zu können, und ich werde Gott ewig dankbar dafür sein, dass er es mir erlaubt hat, diese Art von grenzenloser, unbefleckter Liebe kennenzulernen. Danke auch an die, die uns positive Energie und Glückwünsche zukommenlassen möchten. Möge Gott euch und eure Familien reichlich segnen."

Nicht nur Megan und Brian sind völlig aus den Häuschen, auch Sohnemann Kassius (10), den der Schauspieler mit in die Ehe brachte, freut sich riesig über seinen kleinen Bruder. Auch wir gratulieren ganz herzlich!
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------

